# Out of curiosity...



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...this map depicts the counties that are supposedly home to +50% of the US population...

What say you, fellas? Are you in blue? What are your neighbors like?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Erie county, NY myself; what I personally know of my friends & neighbors most certainly DOES NOT reflect the typical depiction of NY residents as a whole...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in a neighboring county in my state. I did live in one of the blue counties before I moved a few years ago.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in the blue and not proud of it .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> I'm in the blue and not proud of it .


This seems to be a very common theme to those I've shown this map to...care to elaborate as to why?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Political corruption and excessive taxation .


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Political corruption and excessive taxation .


Unfortunately, that occurs no matter where you live. I moved to a smaller community & it's just a slightly smaller scale.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Nyc. Blue and proud. If i were green i would die lol. The blue places have its downers.. tickets and arrests for marijuana smh. The neighbors?? I wanna bash a few with a mallet.. but thats earth ya know.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

So much land to take. Anyone wanna play pilgrims lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have to apologize. I am so ignorant that I have no idea what you are talking about. Are you referring to a particular political tempest in a tea cup?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

flipgun said:


> I have to apologize. I am so ignorant that I have no idea what you are talking about. Are you referring to a particular political tempest in a tea cup?


.. whats a political tempest in a tea cup. Never heard of the reference.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Political corruption and excessive taxation .











...how counties voted in the '14 gubernatorial election...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

pult421 said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I have to apologize. I am so ignorant that I have no idea what you are talking about. Are you referring to a particular political tempest in a tea cup?
> ...


Not per se, but the question about your neighbors is kind of a prod to gauge political ideals by region, maybe. For example; listening to the radio today, I heard that clinton had something to the effect of a 30% lead here in NY....I live in Erie (literally feet from the border of Niagara), but routinely travel as far east as Fulton (Syracuse suburb), & just visited a friend out in Cuba (Catraragus county). I have seen exactly 1 "H" sign since this whole debacle bagan. Also, NY has the joy of standing out because of the SAFE Act; a very restrictive gun control law that was pushed through because it was an "emergency". I've been all over this beautiful country, & can honestly say that my fellow statesmen are, as a whole, some of the most universally pro 2A people I've met...yet when people here tbat I'm from NY, they immediately envision my being surrounded by folks who'd rather see me disarmed. I make it a point to know as many people from my community as possible, & my neighbors tend to not fit the stereotypical NYers. The city brings the rest of us down something fierce in the eyes of the nation (I can't recall who said who had "New York values", but that's what I mean).

Ultimately though, I just thought it was interesting to picter 150+M people concentrated in such small areas (relative to the country as a whole)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...case in point...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The US at night..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

pult421 said:


> So much land to take. Anyone wanna play pilgrims lol


LoL, I wonder if homesteading is still a thing in any of those sparsely populated areas..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh! That. Pbbth! I plan to write in Colin Powell: or Winnie The Pooh.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

flipgun said:


> I have to apologize. I am so ignorant that I have no idea what you are talking about. Are you referring to a particular political tempest in a tea cup?


.. whats a political tempest in a tea cup. Never heard of the reference.

tempest in a teacup

and *tempest in a teapot*

an argument or disagreement over a very minor matter. The entire issue of who was to present the report was just atempest in a teapot. The argument at the office turned into a tempest in a teacup. No one really cared about theoutcome.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

grr! comp is weirding out.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Oh! That. Pbbth! I plan to write in Colin Powell: or Winnie The Pooh.


Yeah, I think Mickey Mouse has a real shot at it this cycle....

So are you in a blue county, though (on the map, not "blue" as in left)? Just curious...don't really care which one, or about your neighbors


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I believe the majority of the people are good people, it's the SO CALLED NEWS MEDIA that keeps us in a state of "What the %#^*" thanks for this post.


----------

